# Need Advice: Burton Custom V-Rocker or Joystick



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm I'd say looking beyond just Burton unless you really want to get their products. And for sizing wise I'd say go with the 161 but I can't really say much about the boards because I haven't had any experience with them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> Hmm I'd say looking beyond just Burton unless you really want to get their products. And for sizing wise I'd say go with the 161 but I can't really say much about the boards because I haven't had any experience with them.


Yeah, I guess I'm also looking at the K2 Slayblades:

Slayblade 161 (254mm waist)
Slayblade 164 (256mm waist)
Slayblade Wide 159 (264mm waist)
Slayblade Wide 163 (266mm waist)

Basically, looking at the Good Wood All Mountain 2010 boards


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i have no experience riding on reverse camber boards so i cant help you there. but i do own a burton X8 which i finally tried out last weekend and it was great. It was very fast AND forgiving and just an all around great board which you can also use at the parks. So u can also look into the X8, i believe they make em in reverse camber too.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

as for your boot size, yes , you can use mid size boards, but i wouldnt get anything smaller than a 161cm since u like to bomb trials. i think like a 163 mid wide would be perfect for your weight, boot size and height


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i demoed the v rocker recently...and would say if u have the money and doesnt hate on burton, it sounds like the board ur looking for...awesome board at both freeriding and park...
________
The Peak Towers


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Indoor Survival FK | CAPiTA Super Corporation

in a 160


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Twins separated at birth? I am pretty much in the same position as you. I am 6' 1" 195 and I have been also been looking at the same line up you have here. I also have about the same riding style as yourself, so its kinda nice to know I might be on the right track for board options. I've been riding an '07 Burton Royale for 3 years and consider myself an intermediate as well. I kinda have my sights on the following too:

Burton V-Rocker
Burton Joystick
Burton Custom X
K2 Slayblade
NS SL-R 

I would also throw the NS L-R (maybe SL-R depending on boot size) in your options. It also is sporting the rocker camber technology. I have heard that it holds a good edge when bombing the runs, and is plenty playful in the park. I'll be watching this closely to see how things develop. :thumbsup:



chooch said:


> Hi, first post here. I'm trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Burton Custom V-Rocker 159 (255mm waist)
> Burton Custom V-Rocker 163 (257mm waist)
> ...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Twins separated at birth? I am pretty much in the same position as you. I am 6' 1" 195 and I have been also been looking at the same line up you have here. I also have about the same riding style as yourself, so its kinda nice to know I might be on the right track for board options. I've been riding an '07 Burton Royale for 3 years and consider myself an intermediate as well. I kinda have my sights on the following too:
> 
> Burton V-Rocker
> Burton Joystick
> ...


I ride on the custom X and i absolutely looove that board. this board is pretty much made for speed and just over all bombing down trails, it is also a pipe board.
if ur looking for all of the above plus doing jumps, some park and just having fun then i would deeply suggest the SL-R.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, well I ended up going with the Burton Joystick 161. I ended up finding a great deal on it, so couldn't pass it up ($400 new with the lift ticket). Thanks for your suggestions everyone! Hopefully this board won't disappoint 

Jon


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

chooch said:


> Yeah, well I ended up going with the Burton Joystick 161. I ended up finding a great deal on it, so couldn't pass it up ($400 new with the lift ticket). Thanks for your suggestions everyone! Hopefully this board won't disappoint
> 
> Jon


Seriously....come back with a review on that deck man. I have had my sights on it as well, and would appreciate some feed back on it. PM me if you want to. I am interested in how it performs for you. What made you go with the 161 over perhaps the 158? Just curious. Enjoy the new stick man. :thumbsup: Thanks.
SnoRidr


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

chooch said:


> Yeah, well I ended up going with the Burton Joystick 161. I ended up finding a great deal on it, so couldn't pass it up ($400 new with the lift ticket). Thanks for your suggestions everyone! Hopefully this board won't disappoint
> 
> Jon


great deal...i ended up paying CDN$605 for my 59w joystick, haven't sampled yet, but soonuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, well, the guy who I was supposed to buy it from backed out. He had it listed on craigslist and ebay, and even though we agreed on the price ($400 cash) and a time and place to meet, he wouldn't remove it from ebay unless I was willing to offer him more money. I couldn't, and so it ended up being sold through ebay for $399 + $20 shipping (only 1 bid made in the last few hours; he was new to ebay and was his first listing). I thought this was pretty stupid on his part because he ended up losing money with the paypal and ebay fees, hoping that someone would bid more than $400. I tried to tell him this but I think his greed got in the way, hoping it would sell for more. And I'm sure he's having fun looking for a box to ship it in too, and from what I understand, shipping a snowboard can get expensive if you don't package it right. 

Anyways, had to vent my frustrations a bit. I hate dealing with people that make promises for buying/selling on craigslist and then back out in the last minute. Kinda got me jaded now on buying a new board for this year. I guess I'll just keep what I have for now (an older Salomon 159W) and maybe wait for end of the year deals. If anyone else has some other sugesstions, please post 

Jon


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats why I don't like dealing with people in craigslist, or even ebay for that matter. Sierra snowboard still has their sale of 09 boards for 50% to 70% off. Idk what they have in stock, but you could check out their site to see what they have left.


----------

